# milwaukee and ray allen



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Is there something wrong with Ray Allen? I know it's just the beginning of the season, but if you include the end of last year as well, it seems that this guy has disappeared. Two years ago he was talked about all the time, and didn't seem that far behind the foursome of Kobe, AI, McGrady and Vince. Now, he just can't seem to get that Milwaukee team on track.
Of course, part of that could be the coach. I think that if the Bucks aren't playing .500 ball by 20 games into the season, George Karl will be gone.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> I think that if the Bucks aren't playing .500 ball by 20 games into the season, George Karl will be gone.


I think a lot of the problem on that team is george karl. I believe they should hire Jeff Van Gundy I think he could take that team far.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll tell you what, they're looking real stupid for pulling that Big Dog for Toni Kukoc deal. Glenn Robinson is the hottest player in the NBA right now. I always thought it was more of the coach's fault, not a player cancer.


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Robinson now has a point to prove. It was either trade Allen or trade Robinson and they traded the Big Dog. Gotta light a fire under you when something like that happens. He has been lighting it up and good on him for it


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Robinson got traded because they're trying to rebuild their team. Also, they didn't like Big Dog's big contract; they felt he wasn't going to live up to it.

I'm afraid George Karl is gonna be gone pretty soon too.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Ray Allen has always been an enigma to me. He has all of the ability and is almost in the league of Vince when it comes to being both a pure shooter and a scorer - BUT, he doesn't seem to have the desire to push himself when his team needs him - as he does disappear during games. I don't know - there is something missing in his game that I just can't put my finger on. Hence, he is an enigma to me.

Last night was the same thing - he disappeared so much I had to hunt to see if he was even on the floor several times - & he was!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

they didn't like robinson's contract? LOL, he's one one of the cheapest guys in the league for the #'s he provides


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Allen has a much bigger contract then Big Dog.

-Petey


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

didnt robinson get arrested right before he got traded. I thought that was a big thing leading up to his trade.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> didnt robinson get arrested right before he got traded. I thought that was a big thing leading up to his trade.


hell no. it call comes down to management and who they had more faith on for the future, ray allen or glenn robinson. i guess they made their choice and they now they gotta stick by it.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Ray is an unbeliveable talent. The guy can play. But no one player can single handedly win a franchise a championship. Once he finds a good bigman to run with Milwakee will be back to full force


----------



## the mail man (Oct 31, 2002)

bucks are now, in my mind a team that will be fighting for the final playoff spots ion the east. And proply will fail at doing so.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I triedto tell yall about Allem months ago. When hes on he is the best but when hes off...Problem his he'llbe on for 2 games than off for 7.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Allen better watch out for the emergence of Redd and Ronald "Flip" Murray. They got game


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

As a Ray Allen fan, I would have rather that he got traded. The bucks are screwed for years, and they're just so painful to watch. I've always liked watching Ray play, but I don't enjoy watching the bucks at all.

And the Bucks traded Robinson because they were avoiding going over the limit and paying luxuary tax. 

Of course Ray's contract is bigger than Big Dog's. Duh.-_-


----------

